# verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur



## Angler9999 (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte mal die Erfahrungen von Euch hören.
und zwar zum Thema Monofile Schnur vor der geflochtenen Schnur anzubinden.
Als Schlagschnur, Vorfach oder Schutz wegen Abrieb am Wurfring oder Schutz gegen Muscheln.
Es gibt genügend Gründe.

Welche Knoten benutzt Ihr?
Wie verhält sich der Knoten beim Werfen?

Besonders interessiert mich auch der Unterschied im Durchmesser der Schnüre. 30er Monofile an 12er geflochterner. 
Welcher Knoten hält? Tropfen Superkleber?


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*

Ich nehm nur noch den Jochenknoten. Mit dem Geflecht mache ich 20 Windungen.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*

Ich mache das wie folgt:
Kommt drauf an ob du Mono mit Geflochtener verbinden willst oder Geflochtener mit Mono. Bei ersterem eine Schlaufe mit der Mono, bei letzterem eine Schlaufe mit der Geflochtenen legen, die andere Schnur durch die Schlaufe ziehen, 8 mal um die Schlaufe wickeln und in der selben Richtung wie du die Schnur in die Schlaufe eingeführt hast, auch wieder rausführen, festziehen, fertig. Hält sehr gut und ewig, Kleber ist nicht nötig aber natürlich auch nicht verkehrt. Der Knoten ist sehr klein und stört weder beim Werfen noch beim Drillen oder auf der Rolle. Falls du das nicht verstanden hast (ist nicht sehr leicht zu schreiben) bitte antworten, dann versuch ich das mal per Bild darzustellen.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*

Hier mal der Jochenknoten:

http://www.freizeit-angler.de/knotenkunde/jochen_knoten.gif


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*

Du meinst den Albright, kann man auch googlen. Der Jochenknoten ist noch kleiner.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*

Keine Ahnung wie der Knoten heisst, aber jetzt bin ich wieder etwas intelligenter xD.


----------



## Camouflage (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*

hey,..
beim spinnfischen gehts noch einfacher,....
das mono"vorfach" zu einem U legen,parallel dazu die geflochtene,...
dann die geflochtene von der offenen seite des Us 6-10 mal um die mono wickeln, durch die öffnung (U-bogen) führen, anfeuchten, festziehen, fertig,...
geht super schnell und hat den vorteil das kaum kraut und algen an dem knoten hängenbleiben, da das monoende richtung köder zeigt,...
trägt auch nicht so dick auf wie der knoten aus dem link,...
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## Angler9999 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*

Ok die Knoten haben wir .... das ist schon mal gut.
Hier auch ne gute Seite für Knoten, die es zu hauf gibt.

http://www.angelsport.co.at/html/knoten/knoten.htm

Lohnt es sich beim Spinnfischen mehr als nur Vorfachlänge Monofile Schnur zu verwenden?

Schließlich reibt sich die geflochtene sehr schnell am Wufring ab.


----------



## Benson (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*

Hi,

ich  bin zwar kein Brandungsangler aber wenn ich eine monofile mit einer geflochtenen verbinde dann mit no-knot und Tönnchenwirbel (jenachdem was man vor hat nimmt man einen Karabiner). Die monofile Schnur kann man mit dem Palomar an den Wirbel knoten und die geflochtene Schnur hat man sehr schnell an den no-knot gebunden. Somit erreicht man sehr hohe Tragkräfte.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## antonio (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*



Benson schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich  bin zwar kein Brandungsangler aber wenn ich eine monofile mit einer geflochtenen verbinde dann mit no-knot und Tönnchenwirbel (jenachdem was man vor hat nimmt man einen Karabiner). Die monofile Schnur kann man mit dem Palomar an den Wirbel knoten und die geflochtene Schnur hat man sehr schnell an den no-knot gebunden. Somit erreicht man sehr hohe Tragkräfte.
> 
> ...



dies geht aber nur so lange die verbindung nicht mit durch die rutenringe muß,bei langer mono wird das nix.

antonio


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*



Camouflage schrieb:


> hey,..
> beim spinnfischen gehts noch einfacher,....
> das mono"vorfach" zu einem U legen,parallel dazu die geflochtene,...
> dann die geflochtene von der offenen seite des Us 6-10 mal um die mono wickeln, durch die öffnung (U-bogen) führen, anfeuchten, festziehen, fertig,...
> ...



Du meinst ebenfalls den Albright, richtig?

Der Albright ist dicker als der Jochenknoten.


----------



## Theradon (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*

Ich benutze da einen verbesserten algright Knoten 

Hab noch nie irgendwelche Probleme damit gehabt


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blutknoten #6


----------



## xAlex (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blutknoten #6




Den auf keinen Fall! Das schneidet bitterböse ein.

1. Wahl ist der Doppelte Grinnerknoten.
Dort bleibt am besten die Tragkraft erhalten und es schneidet auch nichts ein.

2.Albrightknoten ist auch ok aber nicht ganz so gut.


Beim Jochenknoten hätte ich bedenken das sich der kleine Knoten durch die Schlaufen schneidet...


----------



## LocalPower (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*

Benutz auch den Albright #6


----------



## Angler9999 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*

OK danke

dann bleibt noch die Frage offen, ob es sich wegen Abrieb lohnt 3-4 m Monofile Schnur zu verwenden, anstatt nur ein Vorfach.


----------



## LocalPower (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*

Kommt drauf an wo du angelst Robert. Am Kanal (Teltow- oder SPK) mit schicker Steinschüttung ist sowas schon vorteilhafter, wobei 3-4m etwas viel ist. Nen 3/4 m tut´s da auch locker. 
An den See´n hier ist es nicht nötig. Da würde ich sicherheitshalber sowieso eher nen Stahlvorfach mit NoKnot´s angetüdert empfehlen


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo du angelst Robert. Am Kanal (Teltow- oder SPK) mit schicker Steinschüttung ist sowas schon vorteilhafter, wobei 3-4m etwas viel ist. Nen 3/4 m tut´s da auch locker.
> An den See´n hier ist es nicht nötig. Da würde ich sicherheitshalber sowieso eher nen Stahlvorfach mit NoKnot´s angetüdert empfehlen


 
Danke Stefan,

ich habe gemerkt, das die geflochtene Schnur sich sehr schnell abreibt. Dies gilt auch im Bereich Schnurlaufröllchen und Spitzenring.

Schnell ist natürlich relativ. Die Rolle ist ok und der Spitzenring auch. Aber bei geschätzten 200-300 Würfen pro angeltag ... 

Monofile wäre da tauglicher.


----------



## LocalPower (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*

|bigeyes also wenn sich dein Geflecht auch im Bereich Schnurlaufröllchen und Spitzenring abreibt würd ich echt mal schauen wie der Rest der Schnur ausschaut. Da vermute ich ja doch fast ne defekte Ringeinlage. 

Bei mir ist ohne FC-Vorfach am Kanal max. der erste halbe Meter Geflecht "fransig".


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*

Am Röllchen ist der abrieb vorhanden, jedoch deutlich weniger.

Auch da bekommt die Schnur ein wenig Reibung ab, aber wie gesagt deutlich weniger.

Als Vorfach habe ich ja Monofile Schnur. Ich hatte jetzt nur weitergedacht ......


----------



## erT (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: verbinden von monofile Schnur mit geflochtener Schnur*

Wieso willst du denn dann berhaupt geflochtene benutzen?
Wenn du in jeder Wurf-, Schlepp- udn Drillsituation nur Mono im Wasser, an den Ringen und an der Rolle haben willst, dann mach halt nur Mono drauf.
Geflochtene hat halt Vor- und Nachteile. Der Abrieb an Ringen und Rolle hält sich aber noch in Grenzen. Wenn du einen Tag durchangelst schneidest du am Ende einfach nen Meter ab, dann ist immer alles recht frisch.


----------

